# Sapphire update



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well fellow rat lovers as expected my girl Sapphire was pregnant and has just delivered at last count we can tell at least six or seven but could be as many as ten so far and she isn't showing signs of being done just yet. So far being a great mom very docile and attentive with her babies. We'll keep you posted and will update with photos when able.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yay! I love photos of pinkies and baby rats!


----------

